# mill fires in huddersfield



## quavis (Aug 4, 2013)

2 mill fires in huddersfield last night/yesterday one at slaithwaite and other at linthwaite. both being investigated as arson.
its a shame but almost inevitable but it looks like these two were targetted on the same night.


----------



## fannyadams (Aug 5, 2013)

The Slaithwaite mill is just down the hill from us. Unfortunately, it was the oldest part of the site that was targeted and gutted. We visited before they removed all the machinery. Since the clearance the place has just been left to rot and the events of Thursday were inevitable.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 5, 2013)

Tell me... these mills... were they listed buildings on prime building land by any chance?


----------



## fannyadams (Aug 6, 2013)

The Slaithwaite mill isn't listed but we are eagerly anticipating the arrival of an Aldi to the village


----------

